# Truck Fever



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh boy, we have come down with it, and it has hit hard this time! Of course, it doesn't help that both the transmission and the breaks are going out on the 'burb AND that when we were leaving McIver Park on Sunday we could barely make it up "hill" to the entrance/exit! I/we can't trust that thing any longer and am hoping hat we will be able to get a new TV here shortly. We are seriously considering a Dodge Ram 2500 (minimum) with either the Hemi or the Cummins Diesel. I want to keep the TV for a long while (like at least 6 yrs or so) and so I am not sure if it would be worth it to pay the extra $ for the diesel and the diesel gas or not. Also like the Titan (thanks to you Titan owners out there) and the Sierra too. Any input between the 3 would be greatly appreciated!!!

Along that same line, any PNW buyers have recommendations for good dealerships/sales people??


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Rennerbee,
I just bought a new TV -- 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 Diesel. Spend about a year researching whether to go gas or diesel; pros/cons of each; budget, etc.. Came down to my confidence in the TV to make it up the hill with ease.

Yes, diesel is a bit pricey, but I look at it as a long-term investment.

Took the TT out for the first pull with the diesel tonite and man-oh-man, what a difference. My last truck was a Ford F150 5.4 Triton V8. It could pull it, but not nearly as effortlessly as the diesel.

I had to remind myself to take it easy and remember the other investment I'm pulling around.









If you have any questions, I'll try to answer them the best I can, but I'm such a newbie to the diesel world. Many others on this forum would be more informed than me.

Good luck in your search.

Jody


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brook if you don't plan on moving up to a larger trailer then a gas truck is probably fine, if however you think you might within 6 years then give some strong consideration to the diesel. Right now diesel is running higher than gas, but the power it provides is the trade off. It really comes down to what works best for you and your family.

Another thing to consider about the Dodge trucks has been their attempt at a quad cab. From my observance it was more of a crew cab, didn't have the room of the GM/Ford Crew cabs. Dodge is coming out with a new crew cab but I don't know when. Do look around at each brand of truck, take note of what you like and don't like about each. With GM sucking wind financially right now they are offering a lot of deals.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm growing pretty fond of my Dodge 3500 Cummins. Check with Kendall Auto Group in Eugene.

Where do you want to be in 10 years? Larger RV? I fully expect to get over 200k on my rig before trading in, so I plan to keep it a long time. A lot of things can change in 10 years and you may be looking at a larger RV. The difference in price between a 3/4 ton and 1-ton is not that great, so you may want to consider a 1-ton.

Also, I like the quad cab. It was exactly what we were looking for. Four doors and it's large enough to haul around other people comfortably, but it's not quite as big as a full crew cab, so the entire vehicle is a little shorter. The only thing I don't like about my Dodge is that it is so bloody high! The Fords are a little closer to the ground (about 2").


----------



## duramax28bhs (Apr 18, 2005)

I would have to tell you that Diesel is the way to go, I have a new Chevy 2500HD Duramax and right now with 4000 miles on it I'm getting 16-17 mpg empty and about 15.2 mpg pulling! I can tell you that you won't get any where close to that with a gasser! Long term and if you plan to put alot of miles on it the diesel will hold it value longer. Just traded my 03 f-250 powerstroke and I drove it for 2 years and almost 31,000 miles for $4000. Good deal I think!!!!
Hope this helps a little! The power difference pulling will make all the difference.

Korey action sunny


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input! We do plan on moving to a fifth wheel to help with the space issue and because of this, we are wanting to make sure to get something that would be able to handle one. We don't want to purchase too much, especially since it has to be an everyday drive for Dave. But then again, also don't want to purchase something that can't handle an upgrade.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Since you _are_ thinking about moving up to a fifth wheel, I would shy away from any of the current half tons. In general, the pin weight is too heavy for them, once you load up the 5er with stuff and the TV with people (and stuff). I went through this same evaluation/decision last year. I really liked the Titan, and think it would have made a better daily driver. All things considered, a 3/4-ton was the right choice, and we went with the GMC Sierra 2500HD (6.0L gasser). After traveling some of the hills (not mountains) in Kentucky, I know I made the right decision. And it's working fine as a daily driver.

Good Luck with yours,
Roger.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I really like a diesel and had a dodge 2500 until about 2 weeks ago. The truck was only 5 years old and the reason i sold it was people kept stopping me everywhere i went wanting to buy it, not that it was anything that special but its sooo hard to find a used 3/4 ton or larger truck in good shape that anyone will sell. these are common to last years and several hundred thousand miles with a diesel.
To wrap this up keep in mind the resale value and public demand for the truck no matter how long you keep it may be higher if you buy what YOU really want now someone else may want it more later.







good luck dave


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I will add a vote for a deisel. The difference is night and day. My one ton dodge ( same truck as vdub- but in a six speed) is my daily driver. It is a great truck. I also second the thought to go one ton vs 3/4. The cost is minimal and the ride is the same. Then you have lots more room for upgrading. Also , though deisel fuel is higher the fuel mileage is better. Changing vehicles is expensive, try to anticipate your long term needs and see if that helps you decide. 
Rebecca


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it depends on how much you will be driving it. If it is a daily driver and you would put 15,000 or more miles on it a year then you should get the diesel as the fuel mileage savings would make economic sense.

In my case how ever I couldn't justify the extra cost since I will only be putting about 6,000 miles per year on the truck and it is not a daily driver (see signature). If you go gas my vote is for the 8.1L and Allison tranny. Hard to beat that combo and it is a blast to drive.

If money is not an issue or if you just want a diesel then by all means get the diesel.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I had a f 350 ,4 door,dual rear wheel, 460 gas. Never ever had to think about what I pulled behind it or put in it. I drove this truck for 11 years and when I needed a new motor I traded it in. I started to get the diesel when I bought it but didnt because of the extra cost. BIG MISTAKE If I had gotten the diesel I would still have the truck. If looking at upgrade down the road to keep for a long while I would get the diesel. Myself I would also get the dual rear tires,came down out of the georga mountians with a 12 foot slide in camper and had a blowout on the inside tire. Didnt even notice until I stoped for gas. Sway on this truck was never an issue and in 11 years I never changed a flat on the side of the road. Just my input 
Lawton


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I had a f 350 ,4 door,dual rear wheel, 460 gas. Never ever had to think about what I pulled behind it or put in it. I drove this truck for 11 years and when I needed a new motor I traded it in. I started to get the diesel when I bought it but didnt because of the extra cost. BIG MISTAKE If I had gotten the diesel I would still have the truck. If looking at upgrade down the road to keep for a long while I would get the diesel. Myself I would also get the dual rear tires,came down out of the georga mountians with a 12 foot slide in camper and had a blowout on the inside tire. Didnt even notice until I stoped for gas. Sway on this truck was never an issue and in 11 years I never changed a flat on the side of the road. Just my input 
Lawton


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would agree with the dually if you are going to have a slidein camper. It adds a lot of safety just a cougar found out. But if a 5th-wheel, then it's really not needed and the dually adds a little bit of hassle factor when just driving around town and trying to park.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Good to know about that mileage thing. I don't know how it happened, but since we have had the burb, which has only been 14 months, we have put appx 40,000 miles on it. Seriously, I am wondering if something is wrong with the counter because it is hard for me to fathom that! I think the obvious answer is a 1 ton diesel, but we have to consider the $ aspect of it also. Unfortunately, we don't have a money tree growing in the backyard but I suppose that if we take into consideration the resale part of it, it could very well pay off in the end. I sure do appreciate everyone chiming in! So do you think that 325hp with 610 torque would do it???


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

So would a short box hinder the ability to have a 5th wheel hitch added?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, unless you get a slider hitch like I did. I didn't really want to drive & park a longbed pick up and the long bed wouldn't fit in my garage. So I knew this and when I went with the shortbed I knew I'd need a slider hitch when/if I went with a 5er. The slider normally keeps the kingpin on top of the rear axle but when engaged the slider moves back so the trailer won't hitch your truck. I went with a Pullrite automatic slider so I don't even have to think about things, it just takes care of itself. Non-automatic hitches require you to get out and engage the slider function.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

rennerbee said:


> So would a short box hinder the ability to have a 5th wheel hitch added?
> [snapback]37269[/snapback]​


It just means you'll need a slider hitch.

But if you're seriously thinking about a 1-ton, I know that the GMC/Chevy 3500s are only available with a long bed. Not sure about Ford or Dodge.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> So would a short box hinder the ability to have a 5th wheel hitch added?
> [snapback]37269[/snapback]​


not on the Chevy/GMC their "short" bed is the 6.5 foot.

I went with the Reese Signature series hitch cause I didn't want to loose any room in the bed when I'm not towing, and the hitch seems to offer more side-to-side support than others ( didn't want dual rear wheels) The mounts only required 4 2" diameter holes through the bed to the frame. I have a slider hitch, but the nose clearance of the outback 5th does not need the slider (still, I have it for the future)

A few weeks ago, GM reflashed my injector module, and I am now getting 22MPG highway and 18 around town.

I made atrip from NJ to the outerbanks on NC last week, and got about 550 miles per fill up


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Dougdogs,
Whew, hard to argue with that kind of mileage. What do you get while towing or was the 550 miles on a tank while towing?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I read somewhere online that shortbox trucks are easier on the truck's frame when towing a fifth wheel. Makes sense to me.

Randy


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Dougdogs,
> Whew, hard to argue with that kind of mileage. What do you get while towing or was the 550 miles on a tank while towing?
> [snapback]37290[/snapback]​


550 was empty, have only taken the 5th on short trips so far. From what I have read on the GM deisel forums, I expect to get between 16-18 towing (the outback 5th is rather light compared to what the truck can pull)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The shortbox does not cause a problem for 5th-wheel, but you do have to get a special hitch. There are two types; a manual slide and auto slide.

The manual sliding hitch costs about the same is it does for a regular hitch in a long bed. The down side of the manual slide is that if you are going to be backing into a tight spot and you know you will have to turn sharp, then you need to get out trip the hitch to slide back, get back in, pull ahead until it latchs, and then the reverse when you want to lock it back over the axle. Also, you have to be careful when making a sharp turn to get into a gas station or something.

There is only one auto hitch that I am aware of -- Pullrite SuperGlide. It's a tad expensive, but I believe it is well worth it. When turning, at anytime, I simply don't worry about my 5 hitting my cab. It automatically moves back on a cam as I turn. When I straighten out, the hitch automatically moves forward. I love it and for me it was worth the expense -- for other's it's not worth the extra cost. The hitch costs about $1300 at bigdiscountrv. On top of that, you have to buy the mounting rails. There are two types of rails; universal rails and super rails. The universals are about $200 and the super rails are about $730. The difference is that with the super rails, when you remove the hitch you are left with a flat bed. Double-check first, but, if you buy a Ford, then you can use the either rail set. However, if you buy a Dodge, then your only option is the super rails. Reason for this is that Ford will allow you to drill holes in the frame for mounting, so the universal rails work just fine (double-check to make sure this is still true for the new Fords). Dodge won't allow holes drilled into their box frame so you have to use kind of a wrap around bracket. The only way to get that bracket is to buy the super rails.

So, from a hitch stand point, the Dodge will cost you an extra $550. Not a lot in the big scheme of things, but still something to keep in mind when comparing the two.


----------

